# Can you milk once a day



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all. We dont need all the milk we get from the girls and 5am is early  

Can we milk just once a day in the afternoon and have the girls be ok or should we just stop milking all together?

We have been doing twice a day for 8 weeks now the babies are off the milk so if we need to stop its ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you can go to once a day, during the next week, just milk her out half way in the morning, leaving enough to tell her she needs to make less, and only give her enough feed on the stand to keep her still in the morning. For the evening milking, do the same...halfway and just enough feed.
After that you should be able to go to once a day without causing her too much discomfort. Feed her the same amount of grain as you did before with each milking...if you gave her 3 cups am and pm, give her just 3 cups for the evening milking.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

cool thx


----------

